# Think CAGS is already disabled?



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

I just bought an '04 6sp GTO this weekend. I thought I fully understood CAGS, but my 2nd gear is not completely blocked at any RPM. Meaning, I _can_ shift into 2nd or 3rd whenever I want, but the shifter is 'coaxed' to the 4th gear position. 

On a friend's TA, 2nd seems to be physically blocked. You can NOT shift into 2nd under the predetermined RPM.

I am wondering if the original owner has already installed the eliminator, or if the GTO does not act the same as the Vettes and TAs from the factory.?.?

Thanks.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

This is my third CAGs-equipped car in a row. It works pretty much the same way my previous two worked, but I will say that CAGs in this car is more forgiving. I tripped it all the time in my '94 Z28 and my '01 Corvette; not so much in the GTO. I don't know if the parameters are different or what, but I just don't encounter the forced 1-4 shift nearly as much.


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

It's almost like you have to hold it around 1200 before mine turns on
the light for cags, but I do like it better than my 95 z, it was a pain,
so I installed the eliminator, but I dont need to in the GTO it's much
more flexable.


----------

